# Levels of experience



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Tacos just gave me an idea actually. Just out of curioscity, which of the above would you prefer if you had no other options?


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

None of the above


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

IDK...a guy thats been around the block....???

but def., not one who dosent know where to stick it, and would be too timid to ask to just try.


----------



## tacos (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah it's somewhere in the middle for me too

I don't want a girl who .. well, you get the idea, and I also don't mind someone who's never had sex, if they are INTO sex or the idea of it


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm male, and voted for the virgin not seemingly interested in sex. 
I have two reasons:
1) call me old fashioned, there's just something special that you are the only person on the planet who knows your wife in that way, and that in itself makes you special and unique.
2) I don't have a lot of self-esteem, and i would always wonder how i stacked up against those other men. i remember a old gf before my wife who even though she wasnt with that many guys, did have some experience besides me and it always bothered me, always made me feel like i had to compete or be better than them. i honestly dont think she felt the same way, and was truly into me, but it was something i could never get over.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

SadSamIAm said:


> None of the above


Me too...this is a tough one to answer.
But, I dated a gal before my wife for 3 months and she was a bit of a ****. But, she was the pits in bed...go figure?


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

I want somewhere in the middle. My H had like 8 partners and I think he's all the better for it.  I can't choose any of the options they are both extremes.


----------



## Confused Love (Dec 29, 2010)

I picked the virgin. First I like what Effess said it being special that your spouse only knows you that way and you her. Second, the poll says "Seemingly..." I don't think that means their disinterested. For all we know they could be a sexual deviant trying to save face! I'll take my chances.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Well here goes...

Funny I guess I have a way out there opinion...
I could take either... 
I can only base it on how fast I get this info from woman-x
Now upon getting this info as a relationship develops...

1) As for sketchy past... I can believe that when/if feelings unfurl that her devotion and dedication to me is one that rivals all the men in her past... I have what it takes to please her like no man has before... And that's with her heart.

2) now for the inexperienced... As it was stated by others I'm her first that she decided to give her love to... Together she could learn and I could relearn...

In both situations there's always a chance to find new and enriching experiences when love come into play...

Ahh... I suppose I'm a romantic at heart... I believe that with love... Her absence/excess of past no longer matter, only our future will thrive on today's happiness... Also sex is only factor if it is determined by interest in eachother...


----------

